# No Check Engine Light



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

Should my 90 Stanza XE (KA24E) have a Check Engine light? (It's had plenty of reasons to show itself!) I've had the car about 4 yrs & have never seen a trace of it. I think I read in the Haynes or Chilton book that it's supposed to be disconnected at 90K miles (?) (Don't tell me it was actually DONE?!) Where exactly on the inst. panel should it be?
Also-Are the ECU codes and the blinking codes from the ECCS (?) diff. from each other? How do you come about the #'d codes? And would these procedures be the logical way to go about troubleshooting fuel or emissions probs? 
The mechanic currently looking into my car probs hasn't mentioned either, and is wanting to go about it by trial-and-error, replacing parts! (2 so far that made no difference!- 1 I knew wasn't the issue) I can't afford too much more! Should I quit while I'm ahead and take it elsewhere? 
(Assuming it's not running worse than it was!--And what if it is???) I could use some knowledgable advice- big time... Thanks in advance.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

What exactly is wrong with your car?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

gogogirl said:


> Should my 90 Stanza XE (KA24E) have a Check Engine light? (It's had plenty of reasons to show itself!) I've had the car about 4 yrs & have never seen a trace of it. I think I read in the Haynes or Chilton book that it's supposed to be disconnected at 90K miles (?) (Don't tell me it was actually DONE?!) Where exactly on the inst. panel should it be?
> Also-Are the ECU codes and the blinking codes from the ECCS (?) diff. from each other? How do you come about the #'d codes? And would these procedures be the logical way to go about troubleshooting fuel or emissions probs?
> The mechanic currently looking into my car probs hasn't mentioned either, and is wanting to go about it by trial-and-error, replacing parts! (2 so far that made no difference!- 1 I knew wasn't the issue) I can't afford too much more! Should I quit while I'm ahead and take it elsewhere?
> (Assuming it's not running worse than it was!--And what if it is???) I could use some knowledgable advice- big time... Thanks in advance.


Yes it does have a check engine light and yes it should work. The thing about it being disconnected is for the oxygen sensor replacement reminder. You should be able to do blink codes, which i believe in 1990 were still on the ECU as a Red and Green light that when the diagnostic screw on the ecu was turned they would blink the code. If I remember and have time, tomorrow i can get the procedure for you but i can't make any guarantees....I'm busy all day from 5am to 10 or 11pm.....every day


----------



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> Yes it does have a check engine light and yes it should work. The thing about it being disconnected is for the oxygen sensor replacement reminder. You should be able to do blink codes, which i believe in 1990 were still on the ECU as a Red and Green light that when the diagnostic screw on the ecu was turned they would blink the code. If I remember and have time, tomorrow i can get the procedure for you but i can't make any guarantees....I'm busy all day from 5am to 10 or 11pm.....every day


So reconnecting the light should consist of getting behind the instrument panel and plugging the wire back in? -gogogirl


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

gogogirl said:
 

> So reconnecting the light should consist of getting behind the instrument panel and plugging the wire back in? -gogogirl


umm....i dunno if its right behind the instrument panel or not. A few different models put connectors in different places.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check out my reply to this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85414
That should answer most of your questions

Troy


----------



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

(forgive my ignorance, but Will I need to remove the ECU from under the center console to see the lights, etc, or do I remove the console cover? And will troubleshooting w/ this method (ECU codes) give me an idea what's causing my catalytic converter to be clogged and overheat?
(Thanks for your time on this. I seem to be on my own around here!)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Your not being ignorant by any means... Just pull the cover off on the driver's side by the accelerator pedal and you will see what needs to be done.
This won't help to troubleshoot the cat problem but you may have codes in there for some other reason. I was going to ask have you made sure the coolant level is full in the radiator and the reservior. Also try turning on the A/C to make sure the cooling fan turns too because I would hate for the engine to overheat and cause even more (expensive) problems.

Troy


----------



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

Turn on the A/C to see if the fan by the radiator comes on? And if it doesn't?...(The coolant levels are ok.)


----------

